# How often should I groom and bathe?



## Mary_n_Bitsy (Mar 4, 2004)

My baby maltese Bitsy is coming home Sunday. How often should I bathe her? How often should I get her professionally groomed? I plan on keeping her with a puppy cut since I don't plan on showing her.

Any tips for bathing a maltese? I've never owned a dog before so I'm a novice! help!!!


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

Wash their face every day and some people (mypuppy included) bathe once a week. You should brush them first prior to bathing to remove tangles and such. Never brush you Maltese dry. Use a quality spray conditioner and than brush. Brushing dry will split and break the hair. 

As much as I hate Maltesesonly.com they have some great info. Its just that there message board is horribly censored. (I know you are probably going to here this a millions times from..LOL)
http://malteseonly.com/page2.html


----------



## Mary_n_Bitsy (Mar 4, 2004)

Docnascar- what do you wash your pups face with?

OMG.. I HATE that site. I will NEVER post there again.. or should i say TRY! I tried to get involved with the forum and they wouldn't post ANY of my posts. All they consisted of were asking questions about bringing my new baby home. Then they BANNED ME and I e-mailed them to ask why, so they unbanned me. I then asked WHY none of my posts were posted and he said and I quote:

"Message submitted:
> I registered and posted 2 messages. They never showed up and then I
> got banned from the forum. After sending requests and questions to the
> help desk I was finally unbanned so I tried again to post a question
> to the forum yesterday and it never showed up. So my question is this,
> why are none of my posts posted and why was I banned in the first
> place. I am registered as Mary_n_Bitsy
> 
we are not going to get into detail with an answer.
read our user agreement. If you do not understand it, have someone 
explain it to you. once you are banned, you cannot merely signup with 
another alias. that is making fools out of us.

moderator"
-------
so then I again contacted them with this discussion:
"Message submitted:
> I am really confused, I feel like I'm being treated as if I've done
> something wrong. I have posted a total of 3 posts (that never came up)
> and all they contained were questions about my new puppy (maltese)
> coming home. 
> 

please see our archives for answers to your questions. repetitious 
questions will generally not be posted
thank you"


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

I feel your pain!!!!!! There message board sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

calming down.......


Hi...

OK..LOL  , kept is simple so far. Just a wet wrag for the daily face cleaning. We also use a flea comb to brush any eye boogies out. Weekly baths to follow. My pup is new as well.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Baby Shampoo is great! Some people use wipes, but I find that diluted baby shampoo in a foam pump is the best for me (and Tiki). You end up using very little soap, it is easy and won't hurt your little ones eyes. 

Judi


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I am in total agrreement with ALL of you...GREAT INFO from their sight, but once you are banned you can't get to the info. I know I was one of them who was walking around in the dark on the their sight and ended up getting banned lol 

And btw, ty, for the info on the wet hair thing and brushing...I had been dry brushing alllllllllll alongggggggggg, not knowing this and coudnt' understand why his legs, ears, tail and chin hair was growing beautifully but his torso wasn't. I learned something VERY useful! TYYYYYY! :wacko: (Not feeling too bright at this very moment!)


----------

